
No More Mouse: MIT Invents Invisible Mouse - chanux
http://www.bitrebels.com/geek/no-more-mouse-mit-invents-invisible-mouse/
======
michael_dorfman
From the headline, I thought they were talking about rodents, not pointing
devices.

I am _so_ relieved.

